# 2ww after iui tested today day 13 2 lines one faint nhs preg test help



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

hi

i have tested this morning as could not wait day 13 it was the one that says c t and 2 lines was there it was fainter then the other does anyone know what that means or is it to early 

please help 

thanks Lee


----------



## cupcake30 (Jul 27, 2010)

It's positive even if there's a faint line, as long as you didn't test too early and the HCG from the injection is now out of your system yet


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

A line is a line so congrats , my test lines were not as dark as the control line till I was about 6 weeks so don't worry  xxxx


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you 

I have since been to docs as have thrush and tested with first response and BFP 
I'm so happy but still early days yet


Best of luck xxx

Lee


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations on you BFP hopefullLM!   xxx


----------

